# T-Perm



## Kickflip1993 (May 23, 2008)

Who can do T-Perm in sub 1? If you do, post a vid please.


----------



## Erik (May 23, 2008)

I did it 3 times in 1.00 exactly... but not sub-1 (yet!) you just motivated me to try..


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 23, 2008)

Am I the only cuber who hates T perm?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 23, 2008)

Yes, i think, that you are the only one

I did it in 1.23 seconds...

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## martijn_cube (May 23, 2008)

1.80 was my fastest.


----------



## apoplectic (May 23, 2008)

2.26 is my fastest.


----------



## Jason Baum (May 23, 2008)

I've only done the T perm sub 1 once. I think the time was .97. It was right after I had just cleaned and lubed my best speedcube, so the cube felt amazing. My normal T perm is about 1.20.


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Am I the only cuber who hates T perm?



No, I used to hate it. Now I'm quite neutral. It's about 2.3 for me. Decent, but not fast. U ccw is very fast. 1.5 for me. Some here can probably get 0.7s. I hate F, N, G, and Y. (all standard algs). V and E are becoming somewhat acceptable when they don't pop.


----------



## David (May 23, 2008)

I got 1.39. F and N are bad for me, my Y and G aren't bad. I need to find better algs for V and E. http://opticubes.com/index.php is the best site I've found for a huge list of PLL's. Jason I'm surprised at you, after all those T perms you did that night I would expect a sub 1.

Jason solving the cube only using T perm. 
Jason: Can I do a U2?
Bob: No, but you know what you can use, the T perm.

lol


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 23, 2008)

Sheesh, how can you hate T perm? I think it's my favourite permutation of them all


----------



## Cerberus (May 23, 2008)

My best is around 1.4 my normal is like 1.7.
I hate V and F the Ns are moderate and G is nice.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 23, 2008)

ehh....1.7 on average


----------



## watermelon (May 23, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Am I the only cuber who hates T perm?


Not at all. In fact, the T-perm is among my slowest PLLs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2008)

David said:


> Jason I'm surprised at you, after all those T perms you did that night I would expect a sub 1.
> 
> Jason solving the cube only using T perm.
> Jason: Can I do a U2?
> ...



That's hilarious! It's not actually generally possible to solve the whole cube with T perm, is it? I mean the edges stay in a 4-position orbit, so there's no way to fix them, with no other moves, is there? Or am I missing something?

I tried it and got all the corners finished pretty easily but then got stuck on the edges. Is that what happened to Jason too? It's amazing how far you can go with literally just the T perm.

Oh, and I'm terribly slow on the T perm - my best is around 2.5 seconds - but it's one of my 3 fastest algorithms (I'm about equally fast (slow) with U and H).


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2008)

I think you're right Mike, it is impossible with just the T-perm (I think).
Mine averages about 1.7-1.8 I guess, I can sub1.5 though. Maybe my best was 1.39 (although I may be making that up). My algorithms are generally slow though...


----------



## Lofty (May 24, 2008)

You guys are right it is impossible to solve the cube using only the T-perm. But Bob scrambled Jason's cube only by executing loads of random T-perms on it.
One of the most fun nights of cubing I've ever had.
For me its 1.34 best and sub-1.5 average


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2008)

Side point: since we are already talking about sub-1 times.. has anybody ever gotten a time of 0.98 or 0.99 on a stackmat? On mine it seems as if 0.97 is the closest sub-1 to 1 whole second I can get.


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 24, 2008)

@ Erik: I actually got them both.

As for best time it is 1.31


----------



## Jason Baum (May 24, 2008)

David said:


> Jason solving the cube only using T perm.
> Jason: Can I do a U2?
> Bob: No, but you know what you can use, the T perm.


Hahaha, that was awesome. Mike, after the Stetson Open, a few of us were hanging out and Bob takes my cube and starts doing of T perms from every rotation. I had no idea what he was doing, but after at least 20 T perms he hands me my cube and says "Your cube is solvable using only the T perm". After a while I got to the point where the whole cube was solved but off by a U2. That's when I said "Can I do U2?" to which Bob replied "No, but you know what you can use: the T perm." It was hilarious, in a you had to be there kind of way.

Erik: Weird, I was trying this for a few minutes just now and got a lot of .97s but no .98 or .99s. I also got plenty of 1.00s and 1.02s, but no 1.01s. What kind of stackmat are you using? I'm using the newer Generation 2 models (where you can store times and stuff).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 24, 2008)

It's impossible to get 13.37 on my stackmat, I've tried it 98432983 times...


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 24, 2008)

I just got 1.08, 1.11, 1.09, and got worse from there...

I just got 0.98 on my stackmat. Matyas 0.98 and 0.99 in comp.

For the T-perm U2, I got 8: RFLFRFLR (first moves).


----------



## Leviticus (May 24, 2008)

My best is 1.17 and just then 1.22


----------



## Erik (May 24, 2008)

@ Jason Baum: I have the type which was used just before that. (with data port too etc)
I tried some and the only times I could get around 1 sec were: 0.97, 1.00, 1.02, 1.03, 1.05 
You guys still remember the 1st gen timers? Lowest you could possibly get was 0.36


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Erik: Weird, I was trying this for a few minutes just now and got a lot of .97s but no .98 or .99s. I also got plenty of 1.00s and 1.02s, but no 1.01s. What kind of stackmat are you using? I'm using the newer Generation 2 models (where you can store times and stuff).


Same here. Same model, same (missing) results.


----------



## Stefan (May 25, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> For the T-perm U2, I got 8: UFLFUFLR (first moves).


Try this instead:
(Tperm y)6.


----------



## Pedro (May 25, 2008)

I just got a 1.01
I have one of the "non-competition" timers, got it on the stackpack

got a .97...let me see if I can get .98 or .99

EDIT: 1.00 

EDIT2: 0.98
EDIT3: just at the next try, 0.99


----------



## watermelon (May 25, 2008)

Just got a 0.97, 0.98, 0.99, and 1.00 on my Generation 2 Timer that we ended up using at Washington DC Open.

Edit: Those times are just seeing if I could stop my Stackmat between 0.97 and 1.00. My T-perm is nowhere near as fast as that .


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 26, 2008)

Talk about wicked fast fingers! I just got a 2.56 on cubetimer. My LL finger tricks are horrible...


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > For the T-perm U2, I got 8: UFLFUFLR (first moves).
> ...


Michael also got a 6 (RFRFLF) right after I found those 8, so I decided to leave 8 in my post and let qqwref post his 6.
(i.e. I would probably have found a 6 myself, but refrained from it.)

(Also, I fixed my original post to RFLFRFLR -which, by the way, should easily give FLFRFR.)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2008)

T is tied with J for my second best perm(after the two U's). my best T is 1.63 using a computer timer, so possibly sub 1.5 on a stackmat? it is my favorite, and its the alg i use for single edge swaps on 2x2x2.


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 26, 2008)

my T perm is somewhere around 1.51 (i think) 

sub-1 would be really fast!


----------



## Rosson91 (May 26, 2008)

I got 1.22
not bad...


----------



## Haukzi (Jan 8, 2009)

Lofty said:


> You guys are right it is impossible to solve the cube using only the T-perm. But Bob scrambled Jason's cube only by executing loads of random T-perms on it.
> One of the most fun nights of cubing I've ever had.
> For me its 1.34 best and sub-1.5 average



No, it's possible to solve all legal cube states with a t-perm and intuitive setup moves.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 8, 2009)

Haukzi said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > it is impossible to solve the cube using *only* the T-perm.
> ...


----------



## Zava (Jan 8, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> It's impossible to get 13.37 on my stackmat, I've tried it 98432983 times...



well, on the ones they used at hungarian open, it's not 
[youtube]W-X46oCXO-8&[/youtube]


----------



## Zava (Jan 8, 2009)

anyway wtf?!
I thought everyone is this fast at T perm. my best is (if I remember well) 0.83, I'll try to get a good one (maybe I'll catch a .86, I don't think I can reproduce the .83 )


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jan 8, 2009)

first try: 13.37^^


----------



## Haukzi (Jan 8, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Haukzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lofty said:
> ...



Well, I assumed T-Perm with setup moves was allowed.

Otherwise its pretty obvious that if no setup moves are allowed you can only cycle the same corners and edges back and forth. Hence the only solvable state would be a t-perm.


----------



## Zava (Jan 8, 2009)

Haukzi said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Haukzi said:
> ...



cube rotations also allowed, or am I wrong?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jan 8, 2009)

Zava said:


> Haukzi said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Your right, Haukzi needs to ltfm...


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 8, 2009)

T-Perm 0.91
[youtube]gshRzxNKObA&fmt=18[/youtube]


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 12, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Haukzi said:
> ...



Today I experimented with doing random T-perms and cube rotations (no setup moves allowed), then trying to solve it using those same rules. A U-perm case cannot arise because T-perms can never lead to adjacent edge swaps. But the corners move and twist just about anywhere and I have trouble figuring out the solve. It's a nice little puzzle.


----------



## toast (Jan 12, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> cpt.Justice said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



It's really fun, I have two corners misoriented ):


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 12, 2009)

As of right now i LOVE the T-perm, using it to replace my CCW and CW corner swaps on 2-look PLL (cuz i'm so fast at it -- 3.39 xD).


----------



## Edam (Jan 12, 2009)

i've got 2.88, 2.97 and 2.93,
just did 3 in a row as i had no idea how fast i could do it.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 12, 2009)

Rowe gets sub-1 usually...I think...
I suck at PLLs so I get around 1.5


----------



## Dene (Jan 12, 2009)

I managed to do something like 1.30 on JunHyuk's new type a cube. With a bit of practise I could easily have improved that.


----------



## Nero (Jan 12, 2009)

Rowe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDscKDRvEA&feature=channel_page&fmt=18


----------



## kajitatsu (Jan 12, 2009)

Nero said:


> Rowe
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDscKDRvEA&feature=channel_page&fmt=18



That's insane, I'd wanna find out who can do which perms fastest after that now =]


----------



## Faz (Jan 12, 2009)

1.18
Now 1.09


----------



## h5n1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> It's impossible to get 13.37 on my stackmat, I've tried it 98432983 times...



The 1337 times are reserved only for the black versions of the mat. Mybe you will have better luck with 13:37.00


----------



## Neroflux (Jan 12, 2009)

h5n1 said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > It's impossible to get 13.37 on my stackmat, I've tried it 98432983 times...
> ...



i thought it shuts off at 10 mins?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 12, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> h5n1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



yeah it does. 

on track, I rarely time my PLLs, but I did the T just now and averaged 1.95, best was 1.67


----------



## mazei (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I did a 1.2x before. On actual solves maybe a 1.1x is possible. But doing around 7 tries on the spot now my best is 1.30


----------

